# No lather!?



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I made 2 batches from the same soapclac sheet. Batch 1 is great, no problem. Batch 2 I had a friend show up to learn to make soap and I added powdered lemon peel to the top of it. Both batches weigh the same and neither are lye heavy. Batch 2 is darker than batch 1.

It is like washing with a lotion bar - VERY moisturizing. Any ideas on saving it? I am confused - no more friends when I make soap.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

do you mean to say that the second batch has no lather and the first batch does/
Any chance you left out one of the oils,,, is it soft? hard, can you cut it.. I am confused... Darker is ok, since all soap batches can be different.. you might have heated the oils more,, poured the lye into the milk faster etc... 
Barb


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm sorry - typing to fast before. The 2nd batch has no lather at all. I thought that I might have left an oil out so I weighed both batches and they are equal. I remember adding the coconut and castor oils. I just cannot figure it out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Well this is a new one on me... so I don't have a clue.. have you cured them both the same amt of time? Same recipe too... so I am puzzled..
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Interesting. You said you weighed the batches and they are the same. Is it possible you used the wrong oil when you were supposed to be measuring out the coconut oil? That would be my guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Would the powdered lemon peel inhibit lather? Kinda like salt does. ?? When you say 'like washing with a lotion bar - VERY moisturizing'....even sounds like a salt bar.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree with Kathy - I bet you put in a different oil and it is extra superfatted. Time might give it better lather. Distraction...gets you everytime!


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I hope that you are right extra superfatted sounds logical - I would hate to toss it. I will put it back into my dehydrator and see what it does.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Cathy, my bars are super fatty and I get a some lather but not much unless you use a microsponge. They are really moisturizing and the lather from the sponge is like coolwhip. These bars are great for washing udders too! No need to throw them away. I agree that somehow an oil was added twice. And distraction is the evil of soaping. One time I actually added 10oz of hemp oil to a batch that should have had 10oz of safflower, talk about throw away...very expensive garbage!
Tam


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

however I am courious as to whether lemon peel would have the same acidic action as vinegar or even lemon juice thus no lather/bubbles also isn't the peel where you get the oil from ??


----------

